

Should I Become a Developer Evangelist? - shakes
http://blog.rickyrobinett.com/2015/01/should-i-become-a-developer-evangelist/

======
mkoble11
It takes a special person to be a developer evangelist. Pretty much all the
ones I've met are awesome. You've gotta be for a role like that.

